# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Обращаем внимание: замена карт экспресс-оплаты «Белтелеком»

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
 	В связи с поступлением обращений клиентов Белтелеком в службу технической поддержки 123 по факту неисправности карт экспресс-оплаты, информируем о том, что, в связи браком, возникшем в процессе производства, в реализацию была поставлена партия неисправных карт экспресс-оплаты номиналом 20 000 со сроком активации до 31.12.2016 года, диапазон номеров карт с 100003169501 по 100003170000. В настоящее время данная партия карт изъята из реализации.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

